# What do you like in a lathe control panel?



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm curious what you like or dislike about your lathe's controls? 
I'm putting a new lathe together and have complete freedom on the control panel. I can have the panel on the end of the headstock, down by the bed, above the headstock, on a cable so it can be moved around. I can have digital tachometer, analog control, or both. Speed change: dial or lever? Emergency stop switch or just on/off? Emergency stop seems unnecessary to me as long as I can reach the regular on/off. Digital tachometer looks cool but I think it has minimal utility on a wood lathe as a hundred rpms one way or the other won't make much difference.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think digital readout is necessary. Keep it simple. On/off, speed control, direction. Are you always going to be at the headstock, tailstock or only 1 side of the lathe to work from? Take it with you wherever you go.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Good question. I think for a new person, maybe a Roughing speed, finishing speed,"rough sanding speed", "finishing sanding speed", Sensor that detects pressure on adjusting pin, vibration sensor at a certain speed that warns of a dull blade, built-in adjustable laser beams scanner to measure the diameter at various length, wood density weakness detector, bowl turning control panel, light sensor that follows the movement of the blade. I'll leave some out for others to add!
Here is mine:


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Roughing speed, finishing speed,"rough sanding speed", "finishing sanding speed"
> - mrjinx007


Isn't that why all the old lathes are 4 speeds


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, but how do you know which speed is for what and what kind of sandpaper is being used??


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Yes, but how do you know which speed is for what and what kind of sandpaper is being used?


After using it for a while, you will quickly figure that out 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: My 'control panel' consists of a DPDT toggle switch mounted on the motor (stock factory setup).


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd be happy with that Robust magnetic control! 

Seriously, I think Robust has it right. Emergency stop, speed control, and forward/reverse on a wired remote. Everything else under the sun at the headstock.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll be the first to say that I wouldn't give up my digital tach for anything now that I have it. For a newbie like me, it's a great learning tool, mostly because when I had the 4-speed belt-n-pulley setup I never had a clue what speed that old one was spinning. Also no more messing around with changing the belt every time. Just turn the dial… YEAH !
I've been watching Tim Yoder's videos and I also have noticed how handy it would be to have it on a cable with the magnetic base. 
I can tell you one thing that I'd never have again (if I were to ever get another) would be that stupid "feature" that Grizzly uses that if you turn the lathe off using the big red/yellow "safety" switch, you MUST turn the FWD - REV switch off then back to on, to start the lathe back up. It's a minor issue, but a bit of a pain nonetheless.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Nova's push-buttons are nice, but I would prefer a dial instead of up/down arrows for speed control:









I would also be a lot happier if Nova would get me the wireless remote control that was promised with my lathe. For some (unexplained) reason, the wireless remotes for their DVR lathes are "out of production".


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm surprised at the popularity of controls on a cable. I thought it would be awkward.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

> I m surprised at the popularity of controls on a cable. I thought it would be awkward.
> 
> - Rick M.


*Rick*, yes cable is rather ackward and more expensive that's why I go with satellite …....... !


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

For me as many manual levers and buttons as possible!










No seriously i prefer it simple. An on/off svich will do.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

I've also watched Yoder turn a ton of wood…that's why I voted for a remote control. (no Robust in my shop) Looks like a no-brainer feature. Wireless? Even better, unless I lose the remote. 

My simple Jet 1022vs:










six belt speeds, but with variable control at each belt setting. Works great, but nobody like changing pulleys.

Rick, definitely a knob for speed control over a lever.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Build a control box that is functional and reliable. That is what commercial lathe makers do. Locate your control box so convenient for you to see & operate whether on headstock, center of the lathe or remote.

Have Jet 1642 with all controls on the headstock and happy with that. I normally don't look at the RPM window much when adjusting speeds these days unless lathe starts rocking with dry/wet & out of balanced wood.

Good luck with it and post some pics when done.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

SEE! there are those who understand the advantage of turning wood on a metal lathe! lol. Both of my homeuilts have F/R, speed pot, and a start stop switch that is a commercial mushroom estop switch on a magnetic pendant. The big one has preset speed ranges but I don't use them very often. I thought it would be helpful for "roughing", "balanced cutting" and "sanding"


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You could build the control panel of your dreams, plus an ON/OFF foot switch on a cable, such as scrollsaw users have.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Magma - seems to be a taiwan import but of good quality. I am very happy with this lathe and the precision, stability.

It is variable speed with ON / OFF and a forward and a reverse toggle on a movable box. The box can be moved along the lathe - it attaches with magnets - so I can position the on / off in easy reach if I am turning a bowl from the end of the lathe. The speed indicator is mounted on the lathe, thats fine. happy turning!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> *Rick*, yes cable is rather ackward and more expensive that s why I go with satellite …....... !
> - oldnovice


HaHa. I see what you did there oldnovice !


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

After over a hundred year plus on electric powered lathes, I'm curious why they still insist the switch should be on the headstock.

My donut chuck exploded on my lathe back about 4 years ago, and of course, my switch was by the headstock. When I tried to turn it off, a piece of the donut came loose and cut a 6" gash on my side just about belt line. I have since gotten a remote, and place it out of the line of fire when turning.

All that is necessary on a remote is what the robust looks like. The top switch looks like a pot, middle is on/off/forward/reverse, and the bottom might be e-stop…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... I'm curious why they still insist the switch should be on the headstock.


Amen, brother! The only plausible answer I can come up with is the guys that design these things have never actually used one.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Gerry - I love that F1 thru F5 on your DVR, one finger operation! Mine is the "old fashion" type, two fingers!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry - I love that F1 thru F5 on your DVR, one finger operation! Mine is the "old fashion" type, two fingers!
> 
> - Jimbo4


The Nova DVR 2024 actually has ten pre-sets, so the first 5 are single button pushes, but 6 thru 10 require a two-button push.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> You could build the control panel of your dreams, plus an ON/OFF foot switch on a cable, such as scrollsaw users have.
> 
> - hairy


Interesting idea. I have a foot switch on the shelf that I've been saving. Only thing it'll probably end up buried under shavings.

So it sounds like the consensus is that Robust has pretty much nailed it. Hmm, well a pendant wouldn't be difficult, I still suspect it will just end up stuck in one place all the time but that's okay too and I can move it around too see where I like it.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

I turned on a big Oneway lathe Wednesday, and I loved the fact that the controls were on a bar that swung around to wherever you needed it. I would also vote for dial speed control, and an emergency stop, in case my neck tie gets tangle up on the spindle <joke>. What I hate about my own lathe's controls is that the off/on switches are extremely stiff and too low to reach easily.

Here's an example of the Oneway, switch mounted on L-shaped tube attached to belly of the beast, control panel swivels at the top of the tube, works for outboard turning also:









Jamie


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. What I've decided is the wired remote will have an on/off switch, and speed adjustment dial. That will make it very simple to build. There will be a secondary on/off switch on the stand. Anything else I do will be mounted near the headstock. I'll post an update when I put this together.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a variable speed control w/o a digital readout on my lathe. It didn't take me any time at all to know what speed/s and when. I do like having the variable speed because it is much easier to dial it up or down, depending what you're doing, instead of having to move a belt. I pretty much use low, medium, and somewhere between medium and high speeds for everything I turn. After turning for a while, you automatically know what speed to use for what you're doing. Just my .02.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> . *After turning for a while*, you automatically know what speed to use for what you re doing. - Roger


Hey Roger, DEFINE "awhile" ... Just how long am I gonna hafta wait? LOL


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> . *After turning for a while*, you automatically know what speed to use for what you re doing. - Roger
> 
> Hey Roger, DEFINE "awhile" ... Just how long am I gonna hafta wait? LOL
> 
> - JoeinGa


Hey Joe, smart guy again. "Awhile" is like, "over yonder", "just a minute", or "not much".

Rick, what are you going to use for your box?

If you work alone, I think the e-stop isn't necessary as if something bad does happen, you will probably be knocked unconscious and won't be able to shut off the machine. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the motor hooked up and already know what speeds it will run at, the digital tach would mostly be for looks. Not really a priority.

Jerry, not sure. The woodworker in me wants to make a wood box. I'll start with wood and see if I can make one that isn't too clunky. Maybe I need a dead man switch, so if I get knocked out it pours beer on me to wake me up!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I like the second one that you shown. Also like you said the RPM gauge is not needed but it is useful once in a while.

I have a question for you or anyone else.

Do you unplug your lathe every night. I just started to unplug my PM3520b that the guys helped me buy on another wood working site. Then I thought with all the lighting storms if the Lathe should be unplugged or if it is OK to leave plugged in?

Last I agree with a few others of why the controls are always on the headstock. I guess it would be OK if a person was Left handed but I am right handed and I have to always reach over and turn the lathe off.

What would happen if a persons turning started getting out of hand and shaking the lathe and wanting to come out. I know I do not want to reach over the lathe to turn it off.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Do you unplug your lathe every night. I just started to unplug my PM3520b that the guys helped me buy on another wood working site. Then I thought with all the lighting storms if the Lathe should be unplugged or if it is OK to leave plugged in?


Play it safe … unplug it. I unplug my Nova 2024, eventhough we have whole-house surge protection. We have eight PM3520b's and four Delta 46-460's in our woodturning studio, and every one is unplugged except when in use. Electronics can be damaged so why take the chance?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmm, good point about unplugging but I've never done it.

Update on this project-I stopped by the thrift store and found this Dell laptop charger for $2. Tore it apart and it will become my remote control with a start/stop and speed control dial. I plan on reusing the green LED but the rest of the guts will be trashed, except for the nice copper sheets that were inside. I have my switches, potentiometer, wiring, and box; just waiting on cable glands to arrive.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Rick. 
I saw your post at a good time. I am in the process of replacing my Reeves drive Craftsman lathe with one with electronic speed control. I have settled on the Nova from New Zealand. The current model - the DVR XP has a flat display with a flat buttons for on and off and two flat buttons for speed control up and down. After thinking about how I use a lathe, I don't think I could work that way. I need a speed control the that you turn or move a lever so I don't have to be looking right at the place to put my finger. Likewise for on/off. I like to have a button to hit in an emergency or any time I want to shut 'er down. I do have a right side emergency shut off on my lathe station, but I don't use it as a regular switch.

Well the lathe gods must have heard me because Nova is coming out with a new model in 30 days that has a longer bed ( 42" instead of 24), the speed control is a round knob on a rheostat and the on off button is a push pull knob…...........everything I want in a lathe.

cheers, Jim


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That's good news Jim. I don't like how companies are always trying to replace knobs with buttons. It happens a lot on stereos.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It's gettin' there


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Bit of a setback. I'm told an mc60 controller *softstart* can be bypassed by switching the middle wire on the potentiometer. Unfortunately that doesn't work on the controller I'm using, all it does is turn off the pot so it doesn't work. Switching another pot wire makes the lathe run full speed, and switching the remaining wire causes all sorts of erratic behavior like it's screwing with whatever electronic brain runs this thing. So for the time being, the remote only controls speed and the only on/off switch is on the lathe stand. I have one more trick up my sleeve and hopefully it will work.

*softstart* is the safety feature that prevents you from starting a treadmill on anything but the slowest possible speed. Great feature for a treadmill, mildly annoying on a lathe.


----------

